# Editor anzeigen



## Gast2 (11. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

kann man einen Editor nach dem start sofort anzeigen lassen? ich habs in der 

```
public void createInitialLayout(IPageLayout layout)
```
 versucht, aber dort ist 
	
	
	
	





```
PlatformUI.getWorkbench().getActiveWorkbenchWindow().getActivePage()
```
 immer null.
Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Gonzo17 (13. Dez 2009)

Kann man definitiv, hab hier leider grad kein Eclipse um zu schauen, wie ich das sonst mache.
In der Klasse ApplicationWorkbenchAdvisor müsstest du die Methode preWindowOpen() überschreiben denke ich. Schau mal, ob es dann klappt. Bin mir aber nicht mal sicher, ob du die activePage brauchst. Kann dir morgen mehr sagen, falls du es nicht hinbekommst.


----------



## Gast2 (14. Dez 2009)

In der 
	
	
	
	





```
postWindowOpen
```
 funktioniert es...


----------

